# Hog killing, would you consider this unethical?



## Jody Hawk (Sep 27, 2007)

Leaving my club the other morning I saw where someone had killed a pretty good size boar feral hog and just threw him out at the dead end of our dirt road. I got there right after they dumped him out. This brings me to my question, suppose someone has feral hogs, wants them off their land but doesn't care for the meat, lets say for instance they are worried about disease associated with feral hogs. Would you consider just shooting them and leaving them unethical? I was raised that you either eat or give away to someone who will eat, whatever you kill.


----------



## shadow2 (Sep 27, 2007)

this could get good.  It is a touchy subject.   If i am not mistaken some states strongly encourge all pigs to be shot on the spot no questions asked.  I need to think a bit longer on this one.  I can see both sides of the storey.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Sep 27, 2007)

shadow2 said:


> this could get good.  It is a touchy subject.   If i am not mistaken some states strongly encourge all pigs to be shot on the spot no questions asked.  I need to think a bit longer on this one.  I can see both sides of the storey.




But you should eat them. If your not going to eat them dont shoot them.


----------



## hevishot (Sep 27, 2007)

heck no...hogs are varmits! Eat it, give it away, throw it in the ditch..as long as its dead-who cares? With that said, every one I kill is eatin' by my family or given away....


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 27, 2007)

hevishot said:


> heck no...hogs are varmits! Eat it, give it away, throw it in the ditch..as long as its dead-who cares? With that said, every one I kill is eatin' by my family or given away....



ditto


----------



## Buzz (Sep 27, 2007)

I see them as a varmint and I'd shoot them whenever I had the chance.     I don't eat YOTES either...


----------



## Mac (Sep 27, 2007)

hevishot said:


> heck no...hogs are varmits! Eat it, give it away, throw it in the ditch..as long as its dead-who cares? With that said, every one I kill is eatin' by my family or given away....



My feelings have recently changed.

I have taken about a dozen pigs of the barrier island.  Enjoyed the hunt and cleaned and ate them all.

This Summer, I had some pigs move into our area and totally destroy my foodplots.  Lots of money and time.

Just set a trap and would not care how those pest were removed.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Sep 27, 2007)

I think if someone just shoots anything just to kill it - is morally wrong - SOMEONE would have been glade to take that hog! We had hogs come in on our farm here a few yrs ago and I killed several - I didn't eat all of the ones that I shot - but alot of my family and friends did!
I love to hunt as good as anyone of you here - but if I shoot it  - you can bet somebody is gonna eat it! 

Don't get me wrong - When I was in high school I would shoot most anything just to watch it fall - but in the last 10yrs. - I have grown up and realized that was just plain wrong - I'm pertty sure I have been forgiven for those actions. 
Anyway - HECK YEAH IT WAS WRONG !!


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 27, 2007)

ALLBEEF said:


> I think if someone just shoots anything just to kill it - is morally wrong - SOMEONE would have been glade to take that hog! We had hogs come in on our farm here a few yrs ago and I killed several - I didn't eat all of the ones that I shot - but alot of my family and friends did!
> I love to hunt as good as anyone of you here - but if I shoot it  - you can bet somebody is gonna eat it!
> 
> Don't get me wrong - When I was in high school I would shoot most anything just to watch it fall - but in the last 10yrs. - I have grown up and realized that was just plain wrong - I'm pertty sure I have been forgiven for those actions.
> Anyway - HECK YEAH IT WAS WRONG !!



It has nothing to do with killing just for the sake of killing... it's eradication.. hogs are vermin.. they destroy properties.. why do you tyhink you can get permits that allow you to kill them over bait, at night with lights. or any other way you see fit


----------



## ALLBEEF (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't care if they do give permits - IT IS STILL WRONG- give the meat away - we had the same problem on our farm - but we fed the neighbors!


----------



## Buzz (Sep 27, 2007)

Where does it stop AllBeef?     Is it wrong to kill rats that infest your barn?     I also see hogs as vermin.   Like I said earlier, I will also blast any coyote I see because they are a pest as well.   I sure don't see anyone calling for the eating of them.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 27, 2007)

This is my reason for asking this. I consider hogs as a nuisance, just like coyotes but hog meat is edible.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Sep 27, 2007)

Do what you gotta do is all I gotta say.


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 27, 2007)

ALLBEEF said:


> I don't care if they do give permits - IT IS STILL WRONG- give the meat away - we had the same problem on our farm - but we fed the neighbors!



Tell ya what i'll do... I'll drop them in the nearest roadside ditch then come one here and post where they are and anyone who wants them can have them.. It's not like we have a line of people waiting at the corner for us to kill one. 
So far, we have not "ditched" one..... YET...  every hog we have killed has gone to Barlow's to be made in to sausage.


----------



## gahoghntr (Sep 27, 2007)

if you dont want them on your land let someone trap them or dog them  i am sure there is someone who would do be more than willing to hunt them for you. but the way it usually goes  some people cant stand a hog on there property but when you tell them you can help them they tell you no thats allright we just shoot em and leave them. so if you still decide to throw them in a ditch , whatever then, just remember there is someone out there that would gladly take the meat if you offered it to them.


----------



## JK Bass (Sep 27, 2007)

the buzzards love hogs


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 27, 2007)

gahoghntr said:


> if you dont want them on your land let someone trap them or dog them  i am sure there is someone who would do be more than willing to hunt them for you. but the way it usually goes  some people cant stand a hog on there property but when you tell them you can help them they tell you no thats allright we just shoot em and leave them. so if you still decide to throw them in a ditch , whatever then, just remember there is someone out there that would gladly take the meat if you offered it to them.



It's all about TRUST when it comes to allowing hog doggers on your lease property. 1st there is the liability. Then there is the group of hog doggers that you give permission to one time and then they think that because you are not there, they can come and go as they please.. running their dogs anytime they want.... you know.. give them an inch and they take everything. no thanks


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Sep 27, 2007)

killin' just for killin's sake ain't right.


----------



## Bama52 (Sep 27, 2007)

birds, possums and coons gotta eat too!


----------



## hevishot (Sep 27, 2007)

folks...these are varmits! People saying its wrong have not been affected by hogs...plain and simple...and as far as the hog dog crowd...been there, tried that...gave two groups permission to catch on my property, with the crystal clear understanding that all hogs caught would be killed before they left my farm....pulled in to my farm late one night while they were pullin' out...they acted like they didnt see me and kept driving. I came flying up on em and got em to pull over...they had 4 LIVE hogs in the back of the truck...did some checkin' around and found out they had just been going right around the corner and letting the hogs loose...so they would still have hogs to hunt. No thanks!


----------



## ALLBEEF (Sep 27, 2007)

We killed 15 one week - so tell me we ain't had hog trouble on a p-nut farm in south GA! 
WE ate some and gave the rest to some Mexicans that have done work for us - they were tickled to getm' - 
People that say they don't have nobody to give them to ain't trying - PLAIN AND SIMPLE - a hog can be given away. Why would anybody want to waste one anyway?


----------



## hevishot (Sep 27, 2007)

are you  the peanut farmer there allbeef? just curious...


----------



## big john h (Sep 27, 2007)

*hogs*

Just like Steve Irwin used to kill EVERY SINGLE feral hog he came across in Australia there are VALID reasons for shooting/stabbing/running over/killing in any way possible every single pig you ever come across - I still think it's pretty lame to shoot one and leave it there. of course, the hog you saw could have been shot, run off and died there and not dumped.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Sep 27, 2007)

My mothers brother is - Why?


----------



## biggtruxx (Sep 27, 2007)

i eat the meat so ya wont see me dumping one on the side of a dirtroad unless its full of worms    they got some good chops, roast's and ribs in um'


----------



## hevishot (Sep 27, 2007)

ALLBEEF said:


> My mothers brother is - Why?



no reason really...I've just never met a farmer who shared your opinion regarding wild hogs...its your opinion and I respect that...


----------



## ALLBEEF (Sep 27, 2007)

I ain't against killing them - I am against wasting them.


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 27, 2007)

It is plain wrong to dump a carcass on someone else.  That includes their lands or a public roadway right of way.  That's the only "un-ethical" part I see.

I personally try to use what I take.  And pork sausage is good to me.

But, if you are trying to rid a property of pests you should be prepared to dispose of them.  A big hole and loose dirt works very well.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Sep 27, 2007)

hevishot said:


> no reason really...I've just never met a farmer who shared your opinion regarding wild hogs...its your opinion and I respect that...



probaly cause hes one of the few that understand that animals (not just hogs) have to eat...whatever they can...they aint just trying to be a pest and mess up everybodys crop...i dont blame anybody for wanting to shoot them for destroying their land but eat them...its the right thing to do.


----------



## hevishot (Sep 27, 2007)

ALLBEEF said:


> I ain't against killing them - I am against wasting them.



gotcha...I'd always rather see any amimal get eatin' by folks rather than rot....but I really dont have an issue with folks doing whatever they want with hogs as long as they kill em....


----------



## CAL (Sep 27, 2007)

Amazing at all the answers here.Just wonder how many have them eating in their yard and digging up the flowers at night?Like 7x57 said they are a varmint of the worst kind.When they are on your property and in your yard I would bet you would be glad to dispose of them any way possible.Besides,when we give one away down here the next question is "is it cleant yet".We kill everyone we see where ever we see them and leave them there most times.Fact is I understand Fort Benning has a 25.00 bounty for every pig tail brought in!

Just for the record I understand there is reported brucellosis in the feral herd of hogs.Need to check this out.

A lots of farmers down here have traps set and when hogs are caught they are shot there and hauled off to a gully on the farm!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Sep 27, 2007)

Coyotes and crows are varmints as well, do you eat their meat when you shoot one.  what about a bobcat or fox.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't shoot one


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Sep 27, 2007)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Coyotes and crows are varmints as well, do you eat their meat when you shoot one.  what about a bobcat or fox.



I dont shoot any of those...you cant eat them...


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck (Sep 27, 2007)

i have never wasted one and would rather feed the less fortunate.
HOWEVER,
if the hog population goes to the point of infestation, and the number of hogs being killed are greater than the number of willing freezers/refrigerators, what do you do then? 
What do you do when that infestation is threatening to your livelyhood (like a farmer)? and like previously stated, what do you do if rats infested your house? they carry disease and ultimately affect your livelyhood. Would you eat the rat?
It was not too smart or ethical to dump the hog. matter of fact i'm sure it is illegal. sure would made for some good coyote/bobcat bait. and if you don't hunt those, maybe it is one less fawn or turkey killed because they had an alternative food source...


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi-tech Redneck said:


> and if you don't hunt those, maybe it is one less fawn or turkey killed because they had an alternative food source...



fawn and turkeys are what predetors are supposed to eat...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Sep 27, 2007)

Kill 'em all. I don't care what I or y'all do with them. Just get rid of them.


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck (Sep 27, 2007)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> fawn and turkeys are what predetors are supposed to eat...



really?? i was merely saying, that dead hog could feed _predators_. that one meal could save other game. game like turkey and deer.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi-tech Redneck said:


> really?? i was merely saying, that dead hog could feed _predators_. that one meal could save other game. game like turkey and deer.



i know....but we dont need to feed the predetors...they eat fawns and turkeys


----------



## RJY66 (Sep 27, 2007)

I think it depends on the situation.  If you can make use of the animal or give it away then do so.  

I guess it is a whole lot easier to give deer away because there are so many processors.  With hogs, either you or the person you give the hog to would have to take care of that part of it.  

If I had a place that hog infestation was a problem to the point that I could not give away those I did not want, before I would shoot them and leave them in the woods, I would invite folks from this forum to hunt them between deer and turkey season.  You probably would get a few takers.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 27, 2007)

RJY66 said:


> before I would shoot them and leave them in the woods, I would invite folks from this forum to hunt them between deer and turkey season.  You probably would get a few takers.



I plan on doing that. Up until two years ago we had no hogs. I never saw a hog or no signs of them. They started moving into our property last year and now they are everywhere. A fellow club member has a trail cam picture that has 30 hogs, grown ones and piglets, in one single picture !!!!!! I walked around scouting for acorns this morning and found where they'd been all in the creek rooting. Tracks all in the creek beds, you can't find a deer track for the hog tracks. What few red oak acorns are falling, they are devouring them before the deer get to them. I got one fellow already that came down and brought his dogs but we didn't get on one that morning for some reason.


----------



## Robk (Sep 27, 2007)

hey, if someone has hogs down here along the coast let me know.  I'll gladly fill my freezer.

Rob


----------



## BradM (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd love a hog to smoke! There are people that can't afford to eat properly and would be thrilled with the meat. Must ministries is in Marietta. You could even possibly get a tax credit if just plain helpin people doesn't make you feel good enough. I wouldn't respect a person who just leaves an animal laying. Had one in my last club and he made me sick for years afterwards. Left an 8 pointer rotting in camp. Hog, deer or squirrel, if you are a hunter your father should have raised you better. Doesn't anyone watch Andy Griffith anymore?
P.S. any biologist would tell you the better protein a coyote has the more pups she'll have and the pups will be healthier and grow larger/faster. You wouldn't be helping the deer population at all, just helping their natural enemies.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2007)

The problem with hogs, is that they are like redbugs. There`s no such thing as a few of em. They`re also like redbugs in the fact they are always funny.........when they`re on somebody else.

They do a tremendous amount of monetary damage to the crops that farmers down here rely on for their livin`.  Plus, they`re not native to this country. They belong in a pen, fryin` pan, or grill.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 27, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> It's all about TRUST when it comes to allowing hog doggers on your lease property. 1st there is the liability. Then there is the group of hog doggers that you give permission to one time and then they think that because you are not there, they can come and go as they please.. running their dogs anytime they want.... you know.. give them an inch and they take everything. no thanks


So just 1more all of us hog hunters are just like the ones that yall let hunt huh?So all of you florida boys are just like the ones that are just cutting out the backstraps and taking the hams off of a deer and then trowing them over a bridge i guess.Hog hunters get a bad rap due to a dog crossing on to someone elses land,yeah and my dogs cant read.If my dogs are bayed I go look for someone to see about going on that land but if I think they are on a bad hog and think it might get nasty then I go anyway.If you kill it at least be a sportsman and find someone that will eat it.Thats where I stand.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 27, 2007)

sghoghunter said:


> So just 1more all of us hog hunters are just like the ones that yall let hunt huh?So all of you florida boys are just like the ones that are just cutting out the backstraps and taking the hams off of a deer and then trowing them over a bridge i guess.Hog hunters get a bad rap due to a dog crossing on to someone elses land,yeah and my dogs cant read.If my dogs are bayed I go look for someone to see about going on that land but if I think they are on a bad hog and think it might get nasty then I go anyway.If you kill it at least be a sportsman and find someone that will eat it.Thats where I stand.



DONT EVEN TRY BRIAN . HE POSTED SOME BULL BEFORE ABOUT THE MAJORITY OF ALL HOG DOGGERS BEING TRESSPASSERS SO I CHALLENGED HIM TO NAME  THE ONES IN MY COUNTIES AND HE SLUNK BACK OFF TO HIS CORNER WITHOUT A RESPONSE.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 27, 2007)

Here Is My Two Cents For What It Aint Worth. I Get To Hunt On Quite A Few Farms With Friends Who Have Permission. We Are There To Eradicate The Hogs. As Stated By Someone Before Most Of The Those Folks Do Not Allow Hogs To Leave Alive So We Have To Kill Them On The Spot. Now It Is 4 Am I Have 4 Dead Hogs A Couple Of Which Have Been Dead For Hours In The August Heat And You Expect Me To Go Search Out Someone To Take Them. Sorry But It Aint Feasible Plus When You Dont Catch In The Field It Can Be Near Impossible To Get A Hog Out Of Some Of The Places They Choose To Bay. These Farmers Dont Want A Bunch Of People Running Around Their Farm So They Only Allow Certain Parties On To Do They Job And If We Dont We Wont Be Invited Back. That Said I Try To Save As Many As Possible For Me, Friends And Marines On Base I Work.if There Were Licensed Processors Willing To Accept Them Whenever For A Hunters Feeding The Hungry Program If Might Be Different.i Think It Unethical To Do On Public Property But Not Private As They Are The Livestock Of The Property Owner.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2007)

Let`s keep this discussion about hogs, folks. Georgia vs Florida has nothin` to do with this conversation.


----------



## Hammack (Sep 27, 2007)

Hog are vermin, simple as that.  Considering what they do to farmers, and our deer and turkey hunting They should be shot on sight!!!   I keep a rifle in my truck nonstop for that very reason.  If I can find someone to take a hog, then I will gladly let them have it, but not having someone who wants it is not going to stop me from killing them.  Keep in mind that a hog,  is not easy to get rid of.  For one, alot of places that process that have to be USDA inspected ARE NOT suppose to clean feral hogs.  For two once someone finds out how much it will cost,  most will lose interest, then you have to account for most people that would take one aren't going to want to do it at the drop of a hat with no notice.   Also you tell me what to do when I am riding by my best friends field, and there is 15 hogs rooting up his peanuts by the row.  Now let's say they are far enough out in the field I can get five of them before they make it back to the woods.   Just what am I gonna do with 5 hogs during the middle of the day when everyone is working?  What is more unethical killing a varmint that is causing severe loss to a good friend, or leave the hogs there to continue the damage since no one wants to eat them?  I will say this as far as farmers go.  When its YOUR money and crops being devastated then you don't care who eats them.  Most people have NO idea just how much these guys invest in a crop every year, and how much they stand to lose.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 27, 2007)

I am just trying to show that as an example nick.What I mean is that everyone aint the same as each other.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 27, 2007)

Hammack said:


> Hog are vermin, simple as that.  Considering what they do to farmers, and our deer and turkey hunting They should be shot on sight!!!   I keep a rifle in my truck nonstop for that very reason.  If I can find someone to take a hog, then I will gladly let them have it, but not having someone who wants it is not going to stop me from killing them.  Keep in mind that a hog,  is not easy to get rid of.  For one, alot of places that process that have to be USDA inspected ARE NOT suppose to clean feral hogs.  For two once someone finds out how much it will cost,  most will lose interest, then you have to account for most people that would take one aren't going to want to do it at the drop of a hat with no notice.   Also you tell me what to do when I am riding by my best friends field, and there is 15 hogs rooting up his peanuts by the row.  Now let's say they are far enough out in the field I can get five of them before they make it back to the woods.   Just what am I gonna do with 5 hogs during the middle of the day when everyone is working?  What is more unethical killing a varmint that is causing severe loss to a good friend, or leave the hogs there to continue the damage since no one wants to eat them?  I will say this as far as farmers go.  When its YOUR money and crops being devastated then you don't care who eats them.  Most people have NO idea just how much these guys invest in a crop every year, and how much they stand to lose.


Like I told you before hammack, you get me some land over there to hunt hogs on with dogs and we will come.I dont think sticker,jack and blue would mind coming over your way.I still beleive that if you are gonna kill it atleast try to find some one that will eat it.


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 27, 2007)

HOGDOG76 said:


> DONT EVEN TRY BRIAN . HE POSTED SOME BULL BEFORE ABOUT THE MAJORITY OF ALL HOG DOGGERS BEING TRESSPASSERS SO I CHALLENGED HIM TO NAME  THE ONES IN MY COUNTIES AND HE SLUNK BACK OFF TO HIS CORNER WITHOUT A RESPONSE.



YOU do not now and never will warrant a response from me.. I did not then, nor will I now name names on an open forum just to appease you.. 

sghoghunter.. I could care less how you feel about me or any Florida hunters.. 

Please try to understand what I wrote,,, IT'S ALL ABOUT TRUST.. and once that trust has been betrayed,, it's hard to trust anyone in the same grouping again. And yes.. I do believe most, if not all, hog doggers do tresspass as the dogs know no boundries


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok...Easy guys......Lets get back on topic...If you want to do more, take it to PM.


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 27, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> Ok...Easy guys......Lets get back on topic...If you want to do more, take it to PM.



My appologies to the forum


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 27, 2007)

only thing I have killed and "dumped" was a wild dog  that killed a cat of mine- if it can be consumed it is cleaned and processed even if I have to give it away


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 28, 2007)

I wanna go hog hunting ivenever been and always been interested. Want to take one with a bow.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Sep 28, 2007)

ronmac13 said:


> I wanna go hog hunting ivenever been and always been interested. Want to take one with a bow.



Same here. I'm waiting on the next Walkinshaw hunt. Guys, we all seem to agree that hogs need to be killed. They are tearing up our plots and costing us money to repair the damage. My club has not had hogs but one of my buddies said he saw hogs just the other day on our club. Why don't those of you who are having serious hog problems hold hog hunts in the off season like Woody? There are plenty of us who don't have the opportunity to hunt hogs but are interested in putting some pork in the freezer. I think you could find people willing to pay a small fee and sign a waiver for the chance to come hunt hogs. IMHO, this debate has reached the point where we are not accomplishing anything by trading insults. Why don't we work together to come up with a more effective solution?


----------



## Hammack (Sep 28, 2007)

ditchdoc24 said:


> Why don't those of you who are having serious hog problems hold hog hunts in the off season like Woody? There are plenty of us who don't have the opportunity to hunt hogs but are interested in putting some pork in the freezer. I think you could find people willing to pay a small fee and sign a waiver for the chance to come hunt hogs. IMHO, this debate has reached the point where we are not accomplishing anything by trading insults. Why don't we work together to come up with a more effective solution?




Trust me we shoot hogs ANYTIME we see them.  All year long.  My area, is not one of the more populated areas of hogs, and I personally do not have hogs on my own hunting land.  However they are on neighboring farms, and the numbers are starting to grow.  10 years ago hogs were nonexistant here.  If it was up to me I would invite people for an open season on them.  The simple fact is as fast as hogs reproduce You can't hunt hogs and put a dent in the population.  Alot more drastic measures will have to be taken, I believe, in the future if things keep going as they have been.


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 28, 2007)

I would rather see it eaten or given away.  I was brought up that you don't hunt just to kill.

But looking at it from a farmer point of view, one pig can cost him thousands in crops over a growing season.  Plus boars are known to kill fawns.

So I say shoot them all, then try to find someone who wants them (preferably before hand).  If you cannot, then dumping them is okay I guess since they are a non-native species and destroying native species and cropland.


----------



## seaweaver (Sep 28, 2007)

I have no problem dumping them. 
I have no idea what yote tastes like but I do like hog.
I can see the logistics handling of 3-4 dead hogs in august.
I feel secure in saying there ain't a town in Ga that has a section of town where a free hog won't be dragged out of your truck by folk in their church clothes w/ many thanks.
Conditions change for dealing with a hog. 
One condition that will not change will be a shortage of folks willing to dish out shame for something. Shame is taught(or not) by your parents, not a bunch of highbrow hunters and lawmakers.

Rob  and HD when it cools off some more give me a shout and we can head to the islands for the porkers.
cw


----------



## WOODARD29 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Hog Dogger*

The Comment About Dogger Coming Wend You Anit There Is wrong, You Can Say That About Some People, But All Dogger Anit Crooked!!! I Will Take The Meat,pm Me If You Think You Will Have Some To Give Away.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 28, 2007)

Makes good sense to me - if you can find somebody that wants the meat,great.If not,buzzards gotta eat,too! I've seen what hogs can do to food plots and farm crops.


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 28, 2007)

ditchdoc24 said:


> Same here. I'm waiting on the next Walkinshaw hunt. Guys, we all seem to agree that hogs need to be killed. They are tearing up our plots and costing us money to repair the damage. My club has not had hogs but one of my buddies said he saw hogs just the other day on our club. Why don't those of you who are having serious hog problems hold hog hunts in the off season like Woody? There are plenty of us who don't have the opportunity to hunt hogs but are interested in putting some pork in the freezer. I think you could find people willing to pay a small fee and sign a waiver for the chance to come hunt hogs. IMHO, this debate has reached the point where we are not accomplishing anything by trading insults. Why don't we work together to come up with a more effective solution?




That would be a great idea

im sure someone could get enough people to put a decent dent in the population i mean with no bag limit or anything


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Sep 28, 2007)

"buzzards gotta eat.....same as worms" - Josey Wales


----------



## firebiker (Sep 28, 2007)

*heres another two cents, if you eat sausage,pork chops, and love pork BBQ but go out and shoot a Hog to lay and rot.
you ain't nothing but a hipocrite 
coyotes don't even compare, give me a break.
Im tired of seeing posts of( man the Hogs, we are ate up with them,what can we do, help us please)
Then I shoot them a PM, brother my club don't have them, but i sure would love to help take out a couple for you.
watch them back paddle then (crawfishes) huh, huh, huh, were gonna hunt them thanks*
if you don't want help from ethical Hunters on here that would be tickled to death to score a Hog, then quit CRYING  about the Hogs


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 28, 2007)

firebiker said:


> *heres another two cents, if you eat sausage,pork chops, and love pork BBQ but go out and shoot a Hog to lay and rot.
> you ain't nothing but a hipocrite
> coyotes don't even compare, give me a break.
> Im tired of seeing posts of( man the Hogs, we are ate up with them,what can we do, help us please)
> ...





AMEN


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> YOU do not now and never will warrant a response from me.. I did not then, nor will I now name names on an open forum just to appease you..
> 
> sghoghunter.. I could care less how you feel about me or any Florida hunters..
> 
> Please try to understand what I wrote,,, IT'S ALL ABOUT TRUST.. and once that trust has been betrayed,, it's hard to trust anyone in the same grouping again. And yes.. I do believe most, if not all, hog doggers do tresspass as the dogs know no boundries



DIDNT FIGURE YOU MAN ENOUGH TO RESPOND B/C YOU JUST MAKE IT UP AS  YOU GO.I KNOW IT IS A SMALL SUBJECT BUT TRY STAYING WITH SOMETHING YOU KNOW ABOUT.


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 28, 2007)

HOGDOG76 said:


> DIDNT FIGURE YOU MAN ENOUGH TO RESPOND B/C YOU JUST MAKE IT UP AS  YOU GO.I KNOW IT IS A SMALL SUBJECT BUT TRY STAYING WITH SOMETHING YOU KNOW ABOUT.


----------



## CAL (Sep 28, 2007)

Hammack said:


> Hog are vermin, simple as that.  Considering what they do to farmers, and our deer and turkey hunting They should be shot on sight!!!   I keep a rifle in my truck nonstop for that very reason.  If I can find someone to take a hog, then I will gladly let them have it, but not having someone who wants it is not going to stop me from killing them.  Keep in mind that a hog,  is not easy to get rid of.  For one, alot of places that process that have to be USDA inspected ARE NOT suppose to clean feral hogs.  For two once someone finds out how much it will cost,  most will lose interest, then you have to account for most people that would take one aren't going to want to do it at the drop of a hat with no notice.   Also you tell me what to do when I am riding by my best friends field, and there is 15 hogs rooting up his peanuts by the row.  Now let's say they are far enough out in the field I can get five of them before they make it back to the woods.   Just what am I gonna do with 5 hogs during the middle of the day when everyone is working?  What is more unethical killing a varmint that is causing severe loss to a good friend, or leave the hogs there to continue the damage since no one wants to eat them?  I will say this as far as farmers go.  When its YOUR money and crops being devastated then you don't care who eats them.  Most people have NO idea just how much these guys invest in a crop every year, and how much they stand to lose.



I agree with Mr.Hammack's post as I am from the same area and know well what he is talking about right on down to the cost of an acre of peanuts.Trust me,before the bottom fell out of the peanut program we figured an acre of peanut up to digging time had around $550.00 invested.That's right,$550.00 /acre.Anyone with 100 acres had $55,000.00 invested and so on.To see a hog or group of hogs destroying this will make one try to kill as many as possible.The thought of wasted hog meat is not even in the picture.The thought is how many can I kill before they get away!
Hogs are by far the very worst varmints there is that exist.They will litterally destroy everything in sight and this country does not even realize the extent of the damage they will cause and do cause.The cost of the damage is beyond most  people's knowledge.Take a field,it has to be fixed before a farmer can proceed with farming it after the hogs get through with it.It will be torn up to the fact that a tractor has to first fix the holes and wallows before typical farming operations can proceed.All this expense of this is felt by the farmer not to mention the cost of machinery repair from running into these holes,wallows and typical rooted up areas.To a farmer like myself the thought of wasted meat is more or less a joke and not even in the picture when one's lively hood is at risk.

A sow on average has 1.5 litters a year,that is 3 litters every 2 years.On average they will raise from 5 to 7.5 or 8 pigs a litter.Now this isn't hard to figure why they multiply so fast.Not to mention there intelligence.Encyclopedia states they are far smarter than a horse or a dog.If one deals with them much he will agree to this too.They are very intelligent,just ask some of the hog hunters that hunt with dogs.Fool with a hog and they will leave the country not to reappear for several weeks and then when you least expect it they are back in force and in a night or two done more damage than most can fix in several days.

If ya ever south of Columbus,Ga.and happen to see an ole farmer standing close to the road on 520 with smoke boiling out of a AR15 with hogs running every where,don't stop just toot the horn cause it will probably be ole CAL killing hogs!If ya happen to want one of the stinking things just stop and get you one.Nobody down here can eat them for the way the meat smells.


----------



## Robk (Sep 28, 2007)

will do. I'm heading up to Stewart tomorrow morning to try and stick one.

rob


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 28, 2007)

I hear ya cal.The people that lets us hunt there land are all farmers.We hunt 1100 acres of produce land that has drip tape and plastic that is loaded with hogs.We permits to kill them how ever and we got it now to where its hard to even find a hog there now.When we get a hog I will show the farmer and who ever else wants to set down and look at lot of dead hogs on dog boxes.You show someone that you are doing what you said you would do they are happy.Thats how you gain trust in the farmer.If we kill one way in the swamps and have to leave it we still take a pic to show.Cal if you have hogs and you dont mind dogs on your land just give me a pm sometime.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 28, 2007)

i hunt an area that had none then gradually they started easing in. we were excited at first. the gravity of the situation did not hit us till about 3 years later when every honey hole we have looks like somebody ran a tiller through it. i will shoot every one i see from the big one to the cute little striped ones the size of a kitten. the ones i get i will try to take some meat off of. backstraps and hams if it is an eatin' sized pig.if i can't find a usable piece of meat, something else will . that being said, i shoot crows, coyotes, bobcats too. i don't eat them i just move them to a kinder gentler place!!! i figure i help keep the "balance" some folks don't like it. some don't care.  i get ragged on pretty hard for being a bowfisherman but disposing of the carp instead of eating them. you know what i don't really care!!!  if we as hunters don't start pulling together and stop all this knucklehead squabbling there will be no hope of keeping our rights.  then we will have to have a georgia outdoors poaching forum because anyone who hunts will have to do it illegally!!!


----------



## turtle (Sep 28, 2007)

*ttt*

if u are not going to eat it dont shoot it.plan and simply.no matter what the case is.


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 28, 2007)

turtle said:


> if u are not going to eat it dont shoot it.if u are going to shoot hogs for what they do then shoot everything else to and leave it laying.yes hogd mess up.but the way i see it i would shoot deer and leave them laying too.dont the mess up.they eat up your pretty food plots,your pretty gardens.your wifes flower beds.i thanks they taer up alot of cars and kill people every year too.i never here about to many hogs getting hit and killing someone.so from the big old buck to bambi lets shoot them to and leave them laying.
> most say they cant eat a hog because of the smell.well that big old buck smells like crap and when u try to cook it.it taste like it smells but everyone want to shoot it so why.i shoot every deer i see around my house big or small.but i do eat them unlike some people on here.the way i see them they was not raised wright.so that tells me how there kids will be?????scary thought
> that must be why the world is getting like it is.




wow.. trying to read and understand that gave me a headach


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 29, 2007)

uh... my big bucks don't smell while they are cooking like they do when they are alive. if yours do , you need cooking lessons AND spellcheck. this is a hoplessly lost thread !!!


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 29, 2007)

Where is there a good public land spot to hunt some hogs

I really wanna take one and eat it.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Sep 29, 2007)

biggtruxx said:


> i eat the meat so ya wont see me dumping one on the side of a dirtroad unless its full of worms    they got some good chops, roast's and ribs in um'



An good sausage too!! An uncle of mine in fla. has the whole hog made into sausage, Its very tasty!! I think everyone like sausage right??


----------



## CAL (Sep 29, 2007)

pm to sghoghunter!


----------



## Tenkiller (Sep 30, 2007)

Dumping them in the ditch for all to see is fuel for the ANTI's. I'm not against killing the nasty things, but bury it if nothing else.


----------



## afowlerhogman (Sep 30, 2007)

My thoughts exactly tenkiller, don't leave them laying around for all the world to see, we have a hard enough time as it is trying to keep the anti's at bay!!!


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 30, 2007)

Tenkiller said:


> Dumping them in the ditch for all to see is fuel for the ANTI's. I'm not against killing the nasty things, but bury it if nothing else.



Who said anything about leaving them roadside????  Y'all ever think there might be ditches on the interior?


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 30, 2007)

If ya gotta killem and not eat it just leave it right where it lay!


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 30, 2007)

sghoghunter said:


> If ya gotta killem and not eat it just leave it right where it lay!



Ok.. but only because you told me to


----------



## Big Al (Sep 30, 2007)

Drag them to the nearest foodplot. They make good fertilizer for next year. And If everyone had the "if i'm not gonna eat it , I'm not going to kill it"mentality we would be so overpopulated it would not even be funny. Yes I kill crows, armadillos,coyotes, and pigs. They all cause large amounts of damage and do not need to go unchecked. I eat a little bit of pig but nothing else. I give away what I can but people will only take so much. Am I going to pass up a hog when I see a group of them because I can't think of anyone to give it to. No. Does that me make me a murderer in some people's eyes? Probably. Am I going to lose sleep over it? Doubt it.


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 1, 2007)

We kill them any way posiible, gun, dogs, trap, even run them over if we have to. For the city folks who don't really know what a hog does to a farmers crop, then you need to check it out before say something about shooting them and not eating them. When you see 40 to 50 hogs in a field at one time, I consider that a problem. If you have 5 hogs this year you might have 30 hogs next year b/c they bread so quick.


----------



## Hammack (Oct 2, 2007)

hogdgz said:


> We kill them any way posiible, gun, dogs, trap, even run them over if we have to. For the city folks who don't really know what a hog does to a farmers crop, then you need to check it out before say something about shooting them and not eating them. When you see 40 to 50 hogs in a field at one time, I consider that a problem. If you have 5 hogs this year you might have 30 hogs next year b/c they bread so quick.



I agree totally.  I think alot of this "Don't shoot it if you're not gonna eat it" stuff wouldn't be around if it was cutting into their pockets.  I don't mean a food plot, or hunting lease.  I mean your Livelyhood!  As far as shooting deer and leave them laying. I have seen that done as well on a year round basis with crop depradation permits.  Like I said when your livelyhood is being threatened you will take a different attitude about it.  Like I asked before what's more unethical willfully allowing a friend to lose his butt  or kill a wild hog that shouldn't be there in the first place and not eat it?


----------



## sbrown (Oct 2, 2007)

Yea, it is wrong to shoot and waste them plain and simple. I am tired of hearing about all the excuses of crop damage and money loss,and yes I grew up in a farming family. I know guys that do it right here at Pine log on Public land where it should be illegal. We look for places to hunt them and even pay for it. I am looking for a place to go right now for some relatives coming in later this month. Why don't these farmers who have so much crop damage from them allow some hunters to help out the problem. I am not talking about even letting them use dogs. Just bowhunters even. Maybe they could even make a few dollars back. I am only 33 but I remember when I was a teen and my uncle took me with him to hunt coons all the time, we did not use the meat ourselves but had not problem getting rid of it, no what I mean.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 2, 2007)

ok folks we have had to edit enough of this garbage. if you have issues with another member take it o pm or email and leave it off the open forums


----------



## sbrown (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess I can see both sides a little bit, I just see hogs as a waste since I like to hunt them and cook them. On the other hand I like to bowfish and don't use the carp and gar that we shoot so I guess that is technically wasting them as well. I don't know.....


----------



## puredrenalin (Oct 2, 2007)

Id be more than happy to come hunt hogs, I love pork, domestic or otherwise, Just point me in the right direction and I will bring plenty of arrows and sharp broadheads...Cell phone number on request..LOL!! Myself and my buddy would be more than happy to help!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> ok folks we have had to edit enough of this garbage.



Who said my thread was garbage?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Oct 2, 2007)

1) THEY ARE NON-NATIVE SO YOU CANNOT COMPARE THEM TO DEERBUT IF YOU INSIST ON IT REALIZE THEY GET SHOT TOO UNDER CROP PERMITS.

2) PROPERTY OF THE LANDOWNER AND THEIR RIGHT TO DO AS THEY PLEASE WITH THEIR PROPERTY.

3) MOST FARMERS DO NOT PUT OUT OPEN INVITATIONS ON THEIR LAND B/C THEY DO NOT WANT A BUNCH OF PEOPLE RUNNING AROUND THEIR LAND. MANY OF THEM LEASE THE FARMING RIGHTS AND ARE NOT THE LANDOWNER AND DO NOT HAVE HUNTING RIGHTS.ALSO YOU WILL NEVER BE AS EFFICIENT AS THOSE RUNNING DOGS.EVEN WE ARE BEING REPLACED SOMETIMES BY SNIPERS WITH THERMAL IMAGING EQUIPMENT. 

4) ON PUBLIC LAND THEY ARE A GAME ANIMAL AND SHOULD BE TREATED ACCORDINGLY IMO.

LIKE I TELL EVERYBODY AT WORK " IM ALWAYS RIGHT AND YOUR LIFE WILL BE MUCH EASIER WHEN YOU REALIZE THAT"


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess I look at my hobby as a business venture.I am alwayes  looking for new places to hunt hogs.I have got five places that want them gone and dont care how they are gone.Around here some farmers tell you that you will not have any problem with the neighbors but they are the ones that dont want you on their land no matter what.Farmers whine about the hogs being on their land but if ya ask they say they are not that bad yet.If you have one hog on your land that is one to many.It is also easier to catch one hog than it is to catch a bunch.Oh jack I am alwayes right!


----------



## ronmac13 (Oct 2, 2007)

if anyone around richmond doesnt mind i wouldnt mind going out to someons place to shoot a couple with my bow.


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 2, 2007)

ronmac13 said:


> if anyone around richmond doesnt mind i wouldnt mind going out to someons place to shoot a couple with my bow.



If only it was that easy.. hogs move around a lot.. it's not like we pass them up.. most people kill every one they get a chance at.. but hogs get smart fast and become nocternal. Heavy baiting, traps and dogs are really the only ways to rid yourself of them,, but they'll be back once the pressure is off.


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> If only it was that easy.. hogs move around a lot.. it's not like we pass them up.. most people kill every one they get a chance at.. but hogs get smart fast and become nocternal. Heavy baiting, traps and dogs are really the only ways to rid yourself of them,, but they'll be back once the pressure is off.


Well ya got it right,pressure is what it takes and they will come back but ya gotta get on em again.


----------



## ronmac13 (Oct 2, 2007)

ohh

i still wouldnt mind killing a few


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Oct 2, 2007)

sghoghunter said:


> I.Oh jack I am alwayes right!



LIKE A BROKE CLOCK ABOUT TWICE A DAY.


----------



## Hammack (Oct 3, 2007)

I think hogdog made a good point.  One thing alot of people neglect is that most farmers rent most of there farm land now days, and to give you an idea they pay as much as 5-10 times per acre to farm that most do for hunting rights.  So they couldn't let you come in and hunt without the permission of the owner who probably has already leased out the hunting rights as well.  So it's not as easy as inviting hunters to come shoot.


----------



## Fishman (Oct 3, 2007)

*Killing Hogs*

Killing an animal that is commonly considered edible and leaving it lay is unethical period.  I've lived in South and Middle Ga and would never have a problem giving away hogs.  It may not even be legal to kill them and not retreive them. Having a  deprevation permit may be the only time it would be "legal"(still unethical) to let them lay.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 3, 2007)

EAT THE MEAT! somebody


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 3, 2007)

just when I was gonna say how great this thread was going in the last day or so I had to kill off another


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> just when I was gonna say how great this thread was going in the last day or so I had to kill off another



I DIDNT EVEN POST LAST NIGHT SO DONT LOOK AT ME.


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 4, 2007)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I DIDNT EVEN POST LAST NIGHT SO DONT LOOK AT ME.


Me either!


----------



## buckpro04 (Oct 5, 2007)

*I BELIEVE*

I Believe In Complete Eradication Of Hogs, They A Varmits And Destroy Your Hard Work, I Dont See How People Want To Hunt Them , Obviousl They Dont Have A Problem With Them Yet. I Killed 8 One Morning, Took A Couple To A Guy Down The Road But I Dumped The Rest, Thats What We Usually Do Considering We Kill So Many Large Boars


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 5, 2007)

Hve you ever tried a big boar?If you kill him ya need to cut out his satchel as soon as he hits the ground.Then let it set in a cooler in ice a few days and you cant tell it from a sow.


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 17, 2007)

kill every one of em, just like a snake...ask any farmer what he would want you to do!


----------



## ronmac13 (Oct 17, 2007)

Well,

If you have a small or medium size sow you want to give away, and live not to far from augusta. Ill come pick it up from ya.

Pm me with and ill give you my contact info.


----------



## Russ Toole (Oct 17, 2007)

I dont think you want to eat a boar anyway, rank musky odor.


----------



## bullrider (Oct 17, 2007)

i was too but if you shoot it and let it lie you can come back the next day and it will not be there if there are other hogs around it when it is shot for a example if you have 6 hog in a row walking shoot the one in the front the others will eat it almost before u can walk to it i have seen this time and time again but if you don't want that than pm me and i'll bring my dogs and get all of them for you


----------



## bullrider (Oct 17, 2007)

if you want next time you have that problem call me and i'll come kill them for you and i'll take the boars too the other guy it right if u denut them right after you shoot them they are just like a sow so pm me and i'll come and get them


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Destin Bound said:


> I dont think you want to eat a boar anyway, rank musky odor.


Everyones problem, they think to much and dont know.We have ate a boar that caught was caught by dogs and it was just as good as a sow that was shot in a feild.


----------



## Fish&Hunt (Oct 18, 2007)

I hunt wma's and such and the dnr want them hogs dead. They don't care if you take them or leave them. I was talking to a hog processor today about how long you could let a dead hog lay in 60 degree weather before it woul be  bad. He told me a hog or bear reallly needs to be gutted and on ice within an hour of the kill. He said a deer could go 3 or 4. I asked him what if the temps were colder. He said he still would not want a hog to lay with guts in it over a hour.


----------



## 1handkneehigh (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Guys.  I am new to this board but anyone of you out there that has some freshly killed hog and you don't want them, I will gladly take them off your hands.  I will drive anywhere in the surrounding counties of Atlanta to pick them up.  I hate to see good meat go to waste.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## k_g_b (Oct 18, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> ditto



I agree


----------



## Hogtown (Oct 22, 2007)

We shoot every hog we see, 365 days per year. We eat the sows and let the boars lay. I am in the camp that says they are vermin. They aren't a native species and flat out destroy native wetland ecosystems with their rooting. If every hog in the south died tonight, I would throw a party to celebrate.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 22, 2007)

I believe if you relied on someone taking them to get rid of them, you'd never accomplish anything. Those things multiply so fast. My club land didn't have any hog sign two years ago. Last year, they really started moving in and now we are covered with them. Shortstop was telling me this morning that he knew a fellow who killed one Saturday. None of the processors around the area would take it because they said that they couldn't hang the hog in the cooler with all the deer. He ended up having to dispose of it.


----------



## white74horse (Oct 22, 2007)

When it's not deer season, our club applied for the night hog permit. I can shoot em up with flashlight.I have a big network of nonhunters that love the hogmeat I bring them.Never had someone complain of musky meat, always denut and gut right then and there. I shoot every one I see,very seldom does one go to waste.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Oct 22, 2007)

I know this is a little   -- but I have read so many post on here about farmers loosing money - just check out this link if you think they are loosing money. 
http://farm.ewg.org/farm/region.php?fips=13000 Then click on "pick a county" you want to look at then "top recipients" -- just think of almost any farmer you can think of - they are prolly in there. 
Do you think the government would step in and help the ones that don't farm out if they didn't make there "quotas" for the yr.?
Don't get me wrong - some of my closest friends and family members are some of the biggest farmers in the county that I live in - and there names are listed in the top ten on this data base - and you gotta do what you gotta do - but don't take any more poor mouthing from a farmer about loosing money!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 22, 2007)

*No.*

I would not see it as unethical, more like a requirement. We killed over 60 in one year off our place, after a while you have a hard time trying to find someone to give a hog to. Gutted or not. They are a pain in the rear, although they can be fun to hunt, there are no ethics when it comes to sure enough hog removal.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 22, 2007)

Jody Hawk said:


> Leaving my club the other morning I saw where someone had killed a pretty good size boar feral hog and just threw him out at the dead end of our dirt road. I got there right after they dumped him out. This brings me to my question, suppose someone has feral hogs, wants them off their land but doesn't care for the meat, lets say for instance they are worried about disease associated with feral hogs. Would you consider just shooting them and leaving them unethical? I was raised that you either eat or give away to someone who will eat, whatever you kill.



To a certain point. Hogs are also pest, same as yotes. I think if you live in a State like we do in GA, getting rid of the hogs should not be a problem. Theres alot of hog hunters out there that eat them. To me, thats a waste when you have that type of resource to remove them.


----------



## short stop (Oct 22, 2007)

yep --- Jody    
 the guy   who was hunting on my land drove around for hours  trying to find someone to  process it for him  --he was from Fla  and  wasnt  ready to handle a  160 hog . I told  him to  throw that thing in the ditch   , cuz nobody   will handle 'em around here  right now  . I told him to shoot every stinkin one of 'em  he  saw .


----------



## bluemarlin (Oct 23, 2007)

seaweaver said:


> I have no problem dumping them.
> I have no idea what yote tastes like but I do like hog.
> I can see the logistics handling of 3-4 dead hogs in august.
> I feel secure in saying there ain't a town in Ga that has a section of town where a free hog won't be dragged out of your truck by folk in their church clothes w/ many thanks.
> ...


----------



## hawglips (Oct 23, 2007)

> I have no idea what yote tastes like but I do like hog.



If yote tastes like dog, then it's pretty good, if the chef knows what to do with it.  Had some in a Korean restaurant in North China once.  It was mighty fine eating.


----------



## GMARK (Oct 23, 2007)

*Hogs*

This is the type of information I was looking for tonight.  

I just got back from our club on the Ogeechee River in South GA.  Towards twilight I had 18 hogs come within 15 feet of my tree stand.  5 were bigger and 13 of them were babies.  I have never hunted or helped field dress a hog so I just watched them root around for a few minutes.  

I have never shot an animal just to kill it.  But after reflecting on the experience, I will probably shoot next time and try to give away the meat.

Thanks for the info guys.  As always, Woody's has proved to be a big help!


----------



## PGVET (Oct 23, 2007)

I am one of those willing hunters who loves to hunt, kill & eat hogs. Whoever proclaimed 10 point Bucks to be the dominant animal in GA anyway? I would take one hog over 10 bony deer any day. Like several have mentioned, when you advertise you have hog problems & wish you could get rid of them, & people offer to kill them, & you then tell them NO, Just Shut UP as Mike & Mike would say. There are too many of us who will abide by your rules for hunting on your land. I recently had the opportunity to work in an area loaded with hogs. The overseer told us to kill all the hogs we wanted, but not to kill any deer. I think we might have gotten 3 hogs, should have had several more & seen some big bucks, that never were even looked at twice. How many wall hangers do you need any way. A big Boar Hog makes a better looking mount than any stupid deer any day.
   Someone asked about Public land. I went on the Adult Child hunt at ocmulgee WMA. I didn't see a hog, but my nephew did. He missed. It looks like bulldozers have been through there. I have never seen so many hog signs in my 10 years of hunting that WMA. I am planning a trip back this weekend to try to get me one, while you real hunters are sitting there watching some dumb deer listen at you blow a pipe at him or rattle some horns, or even eat your illegal corn. 
   If you aren't going to eat it, don't kill it. If a farmer can't stand the heat they need to get out of farming. If it wasn't hogs, they would be crying about the Mexicans importing peanuts, so the crop damage argument is just an excuse IMO. It is no different than what I do, when it gets too tough, I will quit & do something else, and I am about to do that, because the fuel expense has gotten away from us.
  Hogs are in no way a Varmint. Do we have farmers who raise yotes or Bobcats to eat? Why don't we just kill every snake we see, because we are scared it may bite us? Pretty soon, no snakes to eat the rats. Hogs have there place, whether it is in the woods, the freezer, or hanging on the wall, but not lying dead in a ditch for all to see. That is plain stupid.  If you don't have the decency to harvest what GOD gave us, & use it wisely, then don't partake of it, leave it alone for someone else.
  I am ready to work on your hog problem. Just PM with directions. I have 4 empty freezers right now.


----------



## Field-tipdeathfromabove (Oct 25, 2007)

I hunt in twiggs county, right on the ogmullgee river and our land is infested with hogs. We used to just throw them in the ditch for the buzzards if we diddnt want them processed but now we have a few phone numbers of some locals that will gladly come and pick them up anytime. I dont care what you do with yours but i would rather help a hungry family than a hungry buzzard any day. All you have to do is stop by one of the local gas stations or hangouts and ask around. One time we went in to town after the morning hunt and while we were picking up a few things at the store, an older black man came up and asked if we ever killed any hogs and what we did with them and we ended up getting his number. One evening we killed about 6 or 7 hogs and decided to call the man from the store, he showed up in an old beat up 72 chevy with two of his teenage grandsons and when they all piled out of the truck, all you could see were big smiles as they looked at the pile of hogs ready for them to load. The man thanked us about 10 times and said that he could feed his whole family thru the winter.


----------



## Randy (Oct 25, 2007)

Some animlas like hogs are "pests" and should be shot just to get rid of them.  I can name a few more that I consider "pests" that would really tick some of you off.


----------



## hogdawg (Oct 25, 2007)

PGVET said:


> so the crop damage argument is just an excuse IMO.



excuse for what?


----------



## BillandLaura (Oct 25, 2007)

Would not consider killing them unethical, but the carcasses can cause quite a smell.  What about "Hunters for the Hungry"  They'll take the meat, put it to godd use, and you get rid of the varmint with a clear conscience.


----------



## PGVET (Oct 25, 2007)

I guess those almighty white tails cause no crop damage? I guess those permits farmers get thru the summer are just for imaginary deer eating up their crops.  I shoot deer just to get them off of my property. I leave them so the coyotes have something to eat without having to chase it down. I know they get tired of eating all the CROW some of you are writing.
 IF you waste hogs just to get rid of them, then you are a waste to humanity and should be dealt with just like the hogs. You should be shot and just left in a ditch for people to throw beer cans at.


----------



## hogdawg (Oct 26, 2007)

PGVET said:


> I guess those almighty white tails cause no crop damage? I guess those permits farmers get thru the summer are just for imaginary deer eating up their crops.  I shoot deer just to get them off of my property. I leave them so the coyotes have something to eat without having to chase it down. I know they get tired of eating all the CROW some of you are writing.
> IF you waste hogs just to get rid of them, then you are a waste to humanity and should be dealt with just like the hogs. You should be shot and just left in a ditch for people to throw beer cans at.



Who said that deer don't cause crop damage?  I'm sure in some situations deer can be devistating to a crop, but I've seen hogs do way more damage in my area than deer ever thought about doing.  Personally, I've never seen a farmer have to replant a corn field because of deer.  Deer also don't destroy the land.  

So why the sour outlook on deer hunting?   It's obvious that you're trying to get a rise out of people saying that you shoot deer to leave them lay, but if somebody does the same to a hog they are a waste to humanity and should be shot... that just don't make sense.


----------



## PGVET (Oct 26, 2007)

This whole thread doesn't make sense.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 26, 2007)

'round and 'round we go...again


----------



## ronmac13 (Oct 26, 2007)

I just want some hog meat


----------



## Norton (Nov 9, 2007)

*Feed me*



ronmac13 said:


> I just want some hog meat



Me Too


----------



## mudslingerford (Nov 12, 2007)

on my p-nut farm, i killem and then get em cleaned and give em away to buddies, or trade the meat for a bucket of vegetables, but somebody eats em (mostly me) this is how we are near bay pole


----------



## Chickenjohn42 (Nov 12, 2007)

hevishot said:


> no reason really...I've just never met a farmer who shared your opinion regarding wild hogs...its your opinion and I respect that...


I know a farmer that feels the same way about deer .


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 13, 2007)

Sure are a lot of tree huggers on this forum. 

I agree, don't leave them for the whole world to see. Leave them where they lay.  Mother nature knows how to handle death, especially pigs. 

Give them away when you can, but that is not always possible.

By-the-way tree huggers, do you eat rats ? The do in Asia, but that doesn't mean I will.


----------



## ignition07 (Nov 21, 2007)

gahoghntr said:


> if you dont want them on your land let someone trap them or dog them  i am sure there is someone who would do be more than willing to hunt them for you. but the way it usually goes  some people cant stand a hog on there property but when you tell them you can help them they tell you no thats allright we just shoot em and leave them. so if you still decide to throw them in a ditch , whatever then, just remember there is someone out there that would gladly take the meat if you offered it to them.


 I agree with you.  When I hunted with dogs and heard that someone was having a bad problem with hogs, farmers or deer hunters, they most of the time didn't want dogs in there.  They would say that they would shoot them before they let any dogs catch them.  Too bad hogs move so much at night.  As far as wasting the meat, something will eat it.  Alot of times, people want the meat, but they don't want to clean it.  I usually have plenty of wild hog in the freezer, so I try to always give it away or at least get the back straps and tenderloin.


----------



## Hammack (Nov 23, 2007)

ALLBEEF said:


> I know this is a little   -- but I have read so many post on here about farmers loosing money - just check out this link if you think they are loosing money.
> http://farm.ewg.org/farm/region.php?fips=13000 Then click on "pick a county" you want to look at then "top recipients" -- just think of almost any farmer you can think of - they are prolly in there.
> Do you think the government would step in and help the ones that don't farm out if they didn't make there "quotas" for the yr.?
> Don't get me wrong - some of my closest friends and family members are some of the biggest farmers in the county that I live in - and there names are listed in the top ten on this data base - and you gotta do what you gotta do - but don't take any more poor mouthing from a farmer about loosing money!



You are right on the subsidies to a point, but i tend to see if from a different outlook since my business depends directly on farms.  What you aren't taking into consideration is the fact that the Gov't DOES NOT allow farms to run on a free market like most business do.  They keep there hands in every aspect of it.  If they had stayed out of it and let supply and demand take over then there would be no need for the payments in the first place since farms would have been able to sell at a profit or adapt accordingly like most businesses.  Just because they are getting paid subsidies for a disaster etc... doesn't mean they are making a fortune.  What you see as far as those payments go, and what their NET income is will be dramatically different.   The Gov't IS helping a great deal of us who don't farm by making these payments to the farmers.    When you have entire areas where an economy is totally dependent on the farms (which there are several of throughout the state)  those payments keep businesses going when otherwise they couldn't if that money was not had to put back into the economy.  

This thread has gone round and round and will never end.   All goes back to what one person feels is ethical the next one won't.  There are too many factors involved as to why someone feels something is right or wrong, and the only certainty is that we will continue to disagree.  Whether it be hogs, or something else.......


----------



## WSB (Nov 24, 2007)

Shoot em and leave them where they lay.


----------



## The Terminator (Nov 25, 2007)

JK Bass said:


> the buzzards love hogs



Don't forget, worms gotta eat too!


----------



## CAL (Nov 25, 2007)

Hammack said:


> You are right on the subsidies to a point, but i tend to see if from a different outlook since my business depends directly on farms.  What you aren't taking into consideration is the fact that the Gov't DOES NOT allow farms to run on a free market like most business do.  They keep there hands in every aspect of it.  If they had stayed out of it and let supply and demand take over then there would be no need for the payments in the first place since farms would have been able to sell at a profit or adapt accordingly like most businesses.  Just because they are getting paid subsidies for a disaster etc... doesn't mean they are making a fortune.  What you see as far as those payments go, and what their NET income is will be dramatically different.   The Gov't IS helping a great deal of us who don't farm by making these payments to the farmers.    When you have entire areas where an economy is totally dependent on the farms (which there are several of throughout the state)  those payments keep businesses going when otherwise they couldn't if that money was not had to put back into the economy.
> 
> This thread has gone round and round and will never end.   All goes back to what one person feels is ethical the next one won't.  There are too many factors involved as to why someone feels something is right or wrong, and the only certainty is that we will continue to disagree.  Whether it be hogs, or something else.......



A very good post!Thanks for making it,few will agree as few will understand!


----------



## Fishman (Nov 30, 2007)

short stop said:


> yep --- Jody
> the guy   who was hunting on my land drove around for hours  trying to find someone to  process it for him  --he was from Fla  and  wasnt  ready to handle a  160 hog . I told  him to  throw that thing in the ditch   , cuz nobody   will handle 'em around here  right now  . I told him to shoot every stinkin one of 'em  he  saw .



If he couldn't quarter up a 160 pound hog and put it in the cooler with ice he doesn't need to be hunting.


----------



## CAL (Nov 30, 2007)

No such thing as an "unethical way to kill a wild hog"!Kill um any way ya can,how ever ya can and as many as ya can.Now,that's ethical!!!


----------



## Jestaholic (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow.....glad I never started a thread stating I leave all the crows I kill to rot.

Besides...Im married...I eat crow all the time!


----------



## woody10 (Dec 1, 2007)

i to will shoot a hog or yote at will and have one or two hogs  processed and as for the rest if nobody wants them , off on the two path with deer guts they go... plus i aint eatin no 300+ pound boar hog the meat is spoiled what would yall recommend doin with that ?


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 2, 2007)

i have eaten them and also thrown them out....they destroy the land and they are hard to give away so if i shoot one and need the meat i will keep it if not its gone.


----------



## RPD#99 (Dec 2, 2007)

everwho said you can't eat one has not had one!  i shot my 1st one this week and had him cut into all kinds of cuts.  he is some good eating!  

if you dont want to eat em find someone who will take em.  just dont shoot them and waste them and contribute to the coyote problem!


----------



## watashot89 (Dec 6, 2007)

personally I would either eat it or give it away. but I do respect the fact that they are destorying someones property and the owner of the land should be able to do as they please as them.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

I hate to see any wanton waste of meat. But I have to say that some big uncut boars are inedible. The first 2 I ever shot were made into sausage and chops. The 3rd was left lying where he fell. The 2nd one I had processed was not edible...entirely too rank no matter how you tried to cook it. The 3rd one that I left in the woods smelled to high heaven when you walked up on him so we didn't even haul him out. A young hog makes some mightly tasty eating but an big old uncut male can make some of the worse meat you ever tried to choke down. I would never leave any animal lying on the side of the road however. At least they should have drug it into the woods.


----------

